# NBA Finals Game 3: Thunder @ Heat (6/17 8:00PM)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Sunday, June 17, 2012 | 8:00 pm | TV: ABC*








*@*









*Probable Starting Lineups*

    

    ​


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: NBA Finals Game 3: Thunder @ Heat (6/17 9:00PM)*

In the words of the Under Armour commercial..


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: NBA Finals Game 3: Thunder @ Heat (6/17 9:00PM)*

Skip Bayless, Jon Barry, Mike Wilbon, Charles Barkley. Who gets booed or called names the most at the arena? :laugh: they'll all be there.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

*Re: NBA Finals Game 3: Thunder @ Heat (6/17 9:00PM)*

Just don't come out flat.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: NBA Finals Game 3: Thunder @ Heat (6/17 9:00PM)*

Really need to play 4 quarters. We got lucky at the end there of game 2.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

*Re: NBA Finals Game 3: Thunder @ Heat (6/17 9:00PM)*

Huge game three, I expect Miami to come out like gangbusters all series long. Both teams are in patterns right now, of playing one half better than the other. I believe we will see both teams make more adjustments and have better games as the series goes on, and guys continue to learn each others tendencies on the court. 

I'm definitely expecting OKC to start game three with more desperation than we've seen in this series so far.. This should be another classic. That finish in OKC game two was special IMO for both teams.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: NBA Finals Game 3: Thunder @ Heat (6/17 9:00PM)*



Wade2Bosh said:


> Skip Bayless, Jon Barry, Mike Wilbon, Charles Barkley. Who gets booed or called names the most at the arena? :laugh: they'll all be there.


I think Skip might be 23AJ... Loves Wade, detests Lebron.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

*Re: NBA Finals Game 3: Thunder @ Heat (6/17 9:00PM)*



Wade2Bosh said:


> Skip Bayless, Jon Barry, Mike Wilbon, Charles Barkley. Who gets booed or called names the most at the arena? :laugh: they'll all be there.


Though I never hated him, I've come around to being more fond of Charles lately for whatever reason. Perhaps I just get where he's coming from more. 

The opposite is true for Wilbon, who I've lost considerable respect for over the past couple of years. Its not his Heat hating that particularly bothers me, per say, but may have a lot to do with what that hate and how he handles it exposes about his way of thinking. I used to think he was a little more poised and capable of separating emotion from observation.

Skip Bayless is just a loudmouth who's paid to be exactly that. Somehow through years of Cold Pizza across Woody Paige which has morphed into First Take with Bayless being the enduring draw, ESPN has gotten viewers to care about, if not necessarily value, his opinion. He and the network take that unfortunate reality and run with it like Forest Gump. Unlike Jon Barry, he's not meant to be taken seriously as an analyst, which makes Jon's disdainful approach all the more egregious.

Both of them have been picking the Heat lately, which may go a long way with fans. Barry continues sneaking in his doubts, and always immediately takes any stance against the team whenever possible (i.e. foul calls, poor performances, decision making), which comparatively isn't as harsh to fans as Skip's unrelenting criticisms and doubts of Lebron.

So, in short, since I don't think Heat fans care enough about Wilbon and haven't heard anything particularly negative from Barkley or Barry lately, I'd say Bayless would get the most vitriol, actually by far I'd think, than the rest. He's been persistently LeBron hating for years now, and does it with an eerie passion. Not sure how much his long-time ardent praise and defense of Dwyane would help him, though.

That said isn't Skip just going to be there in the morning for Firs Take? I know he'll be at the game, and will definitely get jeered in smaller amounts. I don't think he'll be available in a public kind of way doing broadcasts during or around the game, no?

I also saw they did First Take from a local OKC bar today, so I'm guessing we'll see the same from...Finnegan's? I don't know...


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

*Re: NBA Finals Game 3: Thunder @ Heat (6/17 9:00PM)*



Wade2Bosh said:


> Skip Bayless, Jon Barry, Mike Wilbon, Charles Barkley. Who gets booed or called names the most at the arena? :laugh: they'll all be there.


I feel like Skip is changing his tune or lightening up lately. I think he feels this is Lebron's time to close the deal. Barry should get it the most. I would literally punch him in the mouth if I saw him.


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

*Re: NBA Finals Game 3: Thunder @ Heat (6/17 9:00PM)*

Jace very good points, I agree on most.

Wilbon, he likes Wade - Chicago guy however he is still a MJ guy. He feels threatened by LBJ. He always rooted for the Heat, he gave props to Wade b4 anyone on ESPN did his rookie year. Since LBJ came, he changed his tune. This hate, it's all directed at Lebron. 
Colin Cowherd said something really interesting last week - He noted that Wade 2 yrs ago was one of the most popular players in the league, jersey sales still near top, most liked. LBJ comes to Heat and people actually hate Wade now merely because he plays with LBJ. That is some perspective. 
Barry is just a miserable loser. He diminishes the Heat every chance he gets. 
Barkley, I've never taken anything he's said seriously. I respect his opinion because he says what he feels. He's made it known he doesn't like the heat. At least he doesn't try to hide it like Van Gundy. If your brother, your best friend got ousted in Miami and the next year they won a championship w/out him, would you be objective? Hell no. He shouldn't be calling these games, although Hubie probably worse. 
The local media here in NY have been whining about the officiating all playoffs. They claim the Heat get all the calls. Sickening. Everyone counted this team out, saying it didn't matter cause no one was gonna beat the Spurs/OKC. Man, Boston defense is 10x better than OKC's. Let's see how they respond after losing their first home game and giving up home court. I think they're gonna fold to be honest. This is Miami's year.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: NBA Finals Game 3: Thunder @ Heat (6/17 9:00PM)*



Jace said:


> I also saw they did First Take from a local OKC bar today, so I'm guessing we'll see the same from...Finnegan's? I don't know...


I saw that and was thinking Bongo's since its right there. 

Its also got the Hispanic feel which the national media always looks for when they come down to Miami.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

*Re: NBA Finals Game 3: Thunder @ Heat (6/17 9:00PM)*

Yeah I actually thought Bongo's first, but for some reason figured they'd venture out slightly. And you're so right about the Hispanic thing. Its ridiculous to the point of being funny.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

8pm start tonight. Still had 9 on the game thread, but its an 8pm start, thankfully.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

*Re: NBA Finals Game 3: Thunder @ Heat (6/17 9:00PM)*



Jace said:


> Yeah I actually thought Bongo's first, but for some reason figured they'd venture out slightly. And you're so right about the Hispanic thing. Its ridiculous to the point of being funny.


You guys are forgetting about Mango's in South Beach. THE most touristy,stereotypical place in Miami. I avoid that part of the beach like the plague. lol


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Shirts for tonight's game.









Anybody wanna hook a brotha up with the link of a stream for tonight's game?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

From CBSSports:

http://www.cbssports.com/nba/blog/eye-on-basketball/19361437

Of LeBron James' 32 points in Game 2 on Thursday night, 18 came inside the paint. For a player so often criticized for his perimeter play and reluctance to go to work down low, *James was a mecha-robot-bear monster *in Game 2, with more points on free throws coming on perimeter penetration. In short, LeBron cut out the nonsense with playing wing and went to the rack. 

Reckon somebody has been reading this forum? It's MANBEARPIG


----------



## TheAnswer (Jun 19, 2011)




----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

We really need a manbearpig head thingo on this forum.

Ben, make it happen.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Everyone but Jon Barry is picking us. Barkley even said it'll be a blow out.

I like being the underdog better.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I think it's some sort of reverse psychology. They're picking us so they can rip us apart if we lose :laugh:


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Hah. That new part of the ABC Finals intro they added with the four people sitting down is different for this game. They're all wearing white!


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Wade County said:


> We really need a manbearpig head thingo on this forum.
> 
> Ben, make it happen.


I will try getting it done for game 4.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

ESPN really are the scum of sports. earlier today i was flipping through channels and on ESPNnews it just so happen Jeff Van Gundy, Mike Breen and a top NBA ref were discussing "The Foul" (that was actually the main title) that was not called on Durant the last seconds of game 2. They dedicated like 5 minutes to it and were on the Heat court acting it out. how sickening.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Legend. Thank Benjamin


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

LETS GO HEAT!!! Im pumped.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

I tried.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Need the roleplayer to continue to show up.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

So happy that its an 8pm start


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

We lose this game and we've dropped 3 Finals games in a row at home. **** that.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Knicks4life said:


> I tried.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade2Bosh


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade2Bosh!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Rio2Wade


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade2Bosh again


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Boish!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Aggressive start once again. Great to see.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Nice hustle Bron!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Stay aggressive guys. Great to see us attackiung the hole and finishing.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> Tim Reynolds ‏@ByTimReynolds
> Mario Chalmers just set an NBA Finals record. Tried a 23-footer. It was 22 feet short.


:laugh:


> Brian Windhorst ‏@WindhorstESPN
> Jimmy Goldstein's outfit tonight is truly fantastic. And he's rooting for the Thunder


**** that old, perverted looking bastard.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

****ing Chalmers man


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Getting killed all series on our defensive glass. Has to be the one big thing.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

What a dish by Wade!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Great passing!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

I'll live with those long Westbrook J's.

Wade has been a beast with his passing early on.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Good cutting on offense. Need to tighten up defensively now.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Who's Jimmy Goldstein?

Wade looks great tonight. He's getting around the screen and making good decisions on the rotations. Clearly he's feeling at least a tad better, but its amazing what playing smart will do when you have his talent and mind.


----------



## Mavros_01 (Jan 11, 2011)

A couple of attacks with great ball movement!!!!!????


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade County said:


> Good cutting on offense. Need to tighten up defensively now.


Yeah. We're playing really well and getting easy buckets in the paint, but even with that OKC is right there with us. You can look at it either as they're not getting easy buckets yet, and might later on, or they're needing to hit tougher looks and get second chance points to stay with us.

Westbrook's midrange J has been automatic seemingly all season. Kinda like Wade's in the '06 Playoffs.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jace said:


> Who's Jimmy Goldstein?












Millionaire who goes to pretty much every playoff game and is allowed to sit in the media room for post game press conferences.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

If only Norris could shoot


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Miller did something positive!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Cole dumb foul #1.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


>


Oh yeah, **** him. And why the **** does he sit in the press conference room? Weird.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Cole struggles when he gets backed down


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

:lebron:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

WTF!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

26-20 after 1

Good start. Gotta continue attacking.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Offense is playing really smoothly right now, best I've seen it in a while


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Solid quarter. Go Heat!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> Couper Moorhead ‏@CoupNBA
> Miami's 20 points in the paint in the first quarter ties it's second-best first quarter of the season.


Wow, 20 of the 26 points were in the paint. Attacking that paint like crazy. Keep it up!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Awful call. That play was over.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

That blocking foul call on Miller was shitonmydick bad.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Miller got screwed. Terrible.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, another sick pass by Wade to UD, who was fouled.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade's passing has been on point today


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bah, Perkins. GTFO


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Sigh.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Too much Norris here


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Why is Wade shooting the tech


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Sending Dwyane to the line for a tech...

Can't blame Spo for that. Usually Dwyane or LeBron step to the line and often pull back a role player trying to take it. Not applicable there, but if Bosh is in the game it should always be him.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Law of averages says Bosh should shoot em, yeah. Or Mario I guess.

Put LBJ back in now...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wow turning to crap here


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Play through Bosh


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

This is odd we are winning but have hit literally 1 jumper all night. If some of those start going down we'll be in good shape.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bosh needs more touches.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Getting shakey, Westbrook and now Durant hot. Harden yet to get going.

I just hope we didn't bust our offensive load in that first quarter. Still need to play our best basketball later on to win.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

We've hit 1 shot outside the restricted area. That's crazy.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Fisher GTFO


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Rio you suck


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario is killing us tonight.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

No replay of the Bosh "foul." Thanks ESPN.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

great handoff by Lebron to Wade for the and1


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Sigh


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

and 1 baby


----------



## Mavros_01 (Jan 11, 2011)

Pass it Wade @@@@@@ !!!!DAMN!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Battier 33333


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Batty boy <3


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade killing us right now


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

manbearpig and1!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

5-15 for Wade. Playing much better than that indicates.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

MANBEARPIG AND 1!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Battier again! 33333


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

SHANE 333


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

FOH Westbrook. Jesus.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Shane omfg


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

How do teams always score on us at the buzzer

47-46 at the half

Thunder began hitting outside J's in the 2nd and we went a bit cold. 

gotta continue attacking and opening up open 3's.

Mario has to give us much more as well. Right now he's killing us on both ends.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

All I kept thinking during that last possession was "please no threes." Westbrook 3. The usual.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Need to start hitting some ****ing shots. And get CB more involved offensively.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Well at least we can see what this team is made of without playing the 2nd half with a lead.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Jace said:


> Oh yeah, **** him. And why the **** does he sit in the press conference room? Weird.


I asked this before I read your description. I've seen him in the room while watching on nba.com. So I guess there is no reason...



Wade County said:


> Cole struggles when he gets backed down


Definitely in the scouting report. Every team does it.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Need this win.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

We really need to start hitting some jumpers to open up the floor a bit


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Shitty start to the half. Bad shots and still can't buy jumpers.

Not to mention offensive defense.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Offense is on a steep decline and we cant stop them right now.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

:|

Crap


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Come on Miami. Make some shots.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

We're ****ed.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Chalmers you suck


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

NEED buckets...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

****.

Dammit Rio!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

MArio is ****ing killing us.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Keep feeding Bron


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Defensive boards...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bench Mario for the love of god


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Gonna lose because of offensive boards. So annoying.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Cmon Shane...


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Jace said:


> Gonna lose because of offensive boards. So annoying.


and this

https://twitter.com/johnschuhmann/status/214526810321469440/photo/1

cant keep that up forever


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

They're doing all this with Westbrook and Durant on the bench. When we're supposed to be cutting into this lead, we arent able to. Not good at all.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Offense is struggling bad now.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, 6-6 on 2 fouled 3pt attempts. Definitely gotta be frustrating for the Thunder.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

PoetLaureate said:


> and this
> 
> https://twitter.com/johnschuhmann/status/214526810321469440/photo/1
> 
> cant keep that up forever


:lol:

We're the weirdest team ever.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Its Harden's turn to rattle us.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Sigh


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

I cannot believe we have a chance to cut this to 1 right now.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Nice FT shooting this quarter.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

LBJ 33333


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Heat ball?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

LBJ 333!


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Nice comeback helped by some dumb Thunder fouls


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

2pt lead!

CLOSE!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

69-67 after 3

Wow, dont know what Brooks was thinking by resting Westbrook for so long. I get Durant because of foul trouble. They were up 10 and pretty much conceded that. We'll see if it was smart or not.

But up 2 after being down 10 and nothing going in on offense.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Nice run but Durant and Westbrook were sitting and they were still getting good looks. Defense needs to be much better in the fourth.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade2UD


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

JJ 33333


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

JAMES ****ING JONES


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

JJ!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Offensive!?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

****.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

No replay of the UD screen? That was a huge call by the official by half court.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

lame


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

3 turnovers early in the 4th, 3 baskets by the Thunder. Just cannot give them easy baskets.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I hate to keep harping on this, but after a questionable offensive foul call off-the-ball on UD (one they'd always show a replay of) we don't get a replay. Instead they replay Haslem's awesome block as Breen says it should've been a foul.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

sick finish by Mario.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

R9o!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

JJ...


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Wade is making so many mistakes out there


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade needs to stop with these turnovers.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

FMLWade


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Need LBJ to step up here


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Great D by Bosh


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Great D!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

BOSH FML!!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

OMG Wade...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade......


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Huge butterfinger slip by Bosh there. Would've been a dunk.

Wade isn't playing so smart and patient anymore. I knew that was coming. He gets a full head so quick. Can't even finish out a game playing intelligently.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

First Bosh fumbles the PERFECT pass, then Wade goes full retard on the post up.

Doing our best to lose this...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Way too many turnovers in what is the most important quarter of the season.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Another great block by Bosh


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade and1!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

BUCKET


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

FLASH!!!!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

CMON HEAT!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

HEAT BALL!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

LBJ and1!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

CB...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

LEBHRON OMDBFHDF!


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

MANBEARPIG


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

MIAMI!!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Far from over. Need to keep that defensive intensity up and continue attacking that rim on offense.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Heat dancers man... :yep:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat have outscored the Thunder by 17, since going down 10 in the 3rd.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Long way from over. 3mins to go. We had a 7pt lead with 53 seconds left in game 2 and nearly ****ed it.

CMON MIAMI!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Too easy for KD there


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

8 4th quarter turnovers..


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Bosh with some monstrous boards


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

LBJ!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Come on guys...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat got lost in transition again. Cant happen!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

:lebron:!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Thats a tough finish by LBJ. Wow.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

WADE WTF


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

OMG Wade..


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade sinking us.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

OMG why does Wade always just tank the ****ing game


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

God I hate Dwyane Wade.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wow....unbelievable.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Another huge late turnover by Dwyane walking it up. What the **** is wrong with him? He always prefers to risk ****ing everything up instead of making the simple pass or pull-back.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

If we lose this game, wow.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Just like that, a 6-0 run and we're now up 1 with plenty of time left.

****. Why Miami...why....


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Please foul KD out...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

CB


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Phew, CB you are clutch right there.

Need a stop here. No buckets!!!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

**** me....so nervous


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

OMFG Mario. He went for the flop and left Westbrook WIDE open for the 3. Thankfully, he missed.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Pathetic flopper Harden.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

....


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

**** Lebronm...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

At least he made 1 of 2. 

Its a free throw game right now. Make your free throws(and dont allow a 3) and this one is over.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

There you go, 1-2, 4pt lead...D up now. No easy ones.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

As we've figured out by now, LeBron can't shoot FTs when the crowed is chanting MVP. Apparently he doesn't like any cheering as he just hushed the crowd before those..then missed the first.

Big hit on the 2nd though.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Stops...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

YES!

That was all on Lebron. He knew exactly what was coming and put UD in the perfect spot.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Come on Wade! Shut the door!


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

We have met our match in terms of dumb teams lol


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Okay, I think it's safe to exhale.

These games are going to put me in an insane asylum.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade! Phew.

FINISH IT


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wow, this one made me nervous. Gee Willickers we couldn't buy a bucket from outside.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat win!!


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

PoetLaureate said:


> We have met our match in terms of dumb teams lol


:laugh:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Heat win!!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

31-35 from the line.

Amazing after all the struggles against the Celtics.

btw, happy to see no one mention how good we were from the line. Like a no hitter in baseball, its better to pretend like nothing abnormal is happening


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Lebron didnt hit 30, the bum.

29 and 14 it is


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

It needs to be said that James Harden flops a **** ton. Good lord he flops so much.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

8 pts in the 4th for Lebron tonight. Anyone gonna mention that on ESPN?


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade2Bosh said:


> 31-35 from the line.
> 
> Amazing after all the struggles against the Celtics.
> 
> btw, happy to see no one mention how good we were from the line. Like a no hitter in baseball, its better to pretend like nothing abnormal is happening


Until you just blew it :gunner:

Go slaughter a live chicken and pray to the gods in recompense.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Adam said:


> It needs to be said that James Harden flops a **** ton. Good lord he flops so much.


He was worse than Manu in the Spurs series. It was ridiculous.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Adam said:


> It needs to be said that James Harden flops a **** ton. Good lord he flops so much.


He rivals Mario Chalmers in terms of the most egregious floppers i've seen. The difference is that James HArden is 2 inces taller and has about 30 to 40 pounds on Mario.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Mike Miller was the top trend on twitter pretty much the entire game.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Props to Bosh for some monster defensive plays, clutch free throws, and that one offensive board


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Adam said:


> Until you just blew it :gunner:
> 
> Go slaughter a live chicken and pray to the gods in recompense.


I waited until the game was over :whoknows:


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Jon Barry just said OKC needs a "fourth guy." Man, what an idiot. He's playing this up, right? There's no way he can be that stupid.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade2Bosh said:


> I waited until the game was over :whoknows:


Just as long as you're confident you didn't jinx us going forward...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Adam said:


> Jon Barry just said OKC needs a "fourth guy." Man, what an idiot. He's playing this up, right? There's no way he can be that stupid.


lol @ 4th guy. Every team would like the luxury of a "4th guy". 

OKC have enough. They're right there with us. We've just made a few more plays in game 2 and 3.

OKC could come back and win game 4 and they've wrestled control back.

If Miami wins game 4, goes up 3-1....I dont see us losing 3 in a row to lose the series.

LETS GO HEAT!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh was huge in the 4th. Big blocks, big rebounds, big free throws.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Bosh was huge in the 4th. Big blocks, big rebounds, big free throws.


Yep - 2 straight double doubles for CB.

We need to get him more involved offensively though. Literally running no sets through him at the moment.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Next game is essentially a must win for OKC, there is going to be a TON of pressure on them. It's imperative to get off to a fast start and have the crowd going nuts.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

PoetLaureate said:


> Next game is essentially a must win for OKC, there is going to be a TON of pressure on them. It's imperative to get off to a fast start and have the crowd going nuts.


Was just about to post this. All the pressure will be on OKC in game 4. Heat cant give them the chance to get out to a good start.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Wow, dont know what Brooks was thinking by resting Westbrook for so long. I get Durant because of foul trouble. They were up 10 and pretty much conceded that. We'll see if it was smart or not.


I'll be interested to see if this is one of the main talking points tomorrow.

Did the ESPN crew bring this up? We have local ABC coverage on instead of them.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> 31-35 from the line.
> 
> Amazing after all the struggles against the Celtics.
> 
> btw, happy to see no one mention how good we were from the line. Like a no hitter in baseball, its better to pretend like nothing abnormal is happening


Breen kept saying how clutch we've been every trip to the line from the tip, on uber-jinx mode.

LeBron's assist numbers have been plummeting all season. Understandable today since no one was making Js, but its been a trend.



Adam said:


> It needs to be said that James Harden flops a **** ton. Good lord he flops so much.


Exceptionally soft ones too, like, non-stop. Its sad, the only time I ever see him called out is when I'm reading tweets from legit basketball writers/bloggers.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Tom Crean was at the game...










Hopefully Crean gets on Wade for that 4th quarter where he couldnt stop turning the ball over.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Some douchebag with a press pass is wearing a Mavericks championship shirt in the post-game conference. So many of these writers are such trolls and haters, but I guess the ones that convince themselves they're unbiased and present themselves as objective (Wilbon) are the worst.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

How did we win with D-Wade playing his worst basketball of all-time? This is mind boggling,


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Spo needs to pull some Riley Mind Tricks right about now and convince our guys we're only playing two more games this season.



Adam said:


> Jon Barry just said OKC needs a "fourth guy." Man, what an idiot. He's playing this up, right? There's no way he can be that stupid.


I've heard other idiotic talking heads allude to this, saying they need a low-post scorer. Its like people want them to have superstars at every position, but if they won it would still be because Durant is way better than LeBron and the next Jordan.



Adam said:


> Some douchebag with a press pass is wearing a Mavericks championship shirt in the post-game conference. So many of these writers are such trolls and haters, but I guess the ones that convince themselves they're unbiased and present themselves as objective (Wilbon) are the worst.


Wow that's classless. Good. That kind of shit just makes us look less like the bad ones.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

So hilarious how often ESPN cuts in clips of "questionable" foul calls that go for the Heat and never the opposite. I remember a foul in Game 1 where Sefalosha literally wasn't touched anywhere. Never heard anything about it again.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I think Bosh has been protesting Joel's absence by not catching the ball properly.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Jace said:


> So hilarious how often ESPN cuts in clips of "questionable" foul calls that go for the Heat and never the opposite. I remember a foul in Game 1 where Sefalosha literally wasn't touched anywhere. Never heard anything about it again.


The funniest was tonight, and I think W2B pointed it out in this thread: there was a questionable moving screen foul called on Haslem and instead of showing the replay they showed a replay of the Thunder shooting so Breen could say, 'That should have been a foul on Miami.' So many situations where we don't get to see a replay on calls but they harp on Miami "fouls" for days.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Only 2 wins away. Please let it be us.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Adam said:


> Some douchebag with a press pass is wearing a Mavericks championship shirt in the post-game conference. So many of these writers are such trolls and haters, but I guess the ones that convince themselves they're unbiased and present themselves as objective (Wilbon) are the worst.


Wow, really? That is ****ed up.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

i said Heat in 5. We want it to badly, You can see that lebron wants it so bad. Wade is just a ****ing clown right now, but I know he can step up.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

All is right in the world: Greg Doyel is back to his worst.

http://www.cbssports.com/nba/story/...calls-lebrons-winning-100-percent-of-the-time

Really Greg? Harden didnt flop there? Yeah it could've been a no call, but it certaintly wasnt a charge.

Then he brings up the LBJ and 1 on KD. That was a blocking foul, all day. KD was going to ground and without position. I really don't get some of these writers need to discredit EVERYTHING we do. Such crap.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

ESPNSteinLine Marc Stein
Is Game 4 must-win for OKC? History says so. No team has ever rallied to win Finals after going behind 3-1. Teams w/3-1 lead in Finals: 30-0


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

That's why I hate Gregg Doyel. The guy is the worst of the worst.


----------



## Drizzy (Mar 23, 2012)

Couldn't even be bothered to read past the first paragraph, what a load of crap.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron now averaging 30 and 10 through the 1st 3 NBA finals games. Last non-center to average 30 and 10 rebounds through the 1st 3 games of the NBA finals was John Havlicek in 1969.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

doctordrizzay said:


> ESPNSteinLine Marc Stein
> Is Game 4 must-win for OKC? History says so. No team has ever rallied to win Finals after going behind 3-1. Teams w/3-1 lead in Finals: 30-0


UGH the HEAT Are just the types to break a bad record like that.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

If we indeed go 3-1, I really don't see us losing 4 games in a row. No matter where we play.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)




----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

:lol:


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

You bring the best gifs Adam


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

That's 3 missed fives we've tracked with Bosh within the playoffs. He's always in the middle of it, must be the culprit.



Dee-Zy said:


> If we indeed go 3-1, I really don't see us losing 4 games in a row. No matter where we play.


Me neither, the Thunder would be the first team to go 5-3 in the Finals.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

hahah Bosh is unreal man. The most uncoordinated coordinated dude ever.

I love the one with Ronny, cause Ronny looks at him like 'wtf man?'


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

Mike Breen always says "that should've been a foul on Miami". Bosh blocked Sefolosha and got all ball but follow through, he barely grazed his head Breen says "oh he hit him in the head, that should've been a foul!". Meanwhile every time LBJ goes to rim he gets smashed in nose, head, arm everywhere he never says anything. 
No one in their right mind thinks Durant didn't charge Battier but he says "that's a 50/50 call there". Never seen such hate from the media to the point where they aren't even trying to hide it.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

oooops, lol


----------

